# Wtf Is This Stuff?



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

Is this the same related vaping as we do or......

http://www.namastevapes.co.za/?gclid=CO-Rv_bvv74CFQbMtAodliYAbA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (22/5/14)

Lol! That is for people who intend to vaporise oregano or other incense related things you can inhale.


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

No idea, seen this before but don't know what it is


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

devdev said:


> Lol! That is for people who intend to vaporise oregano or other incense related things you can inhale.



Ok, still don't understand what the use is. But ok


----------



## SVS1000 (22/5/14)

Its for "Herbs"


----------



## Derick (22/5/14)

When I first started vaping these kinda sites were the only ones that popped up in SA - they are for vaping various kinds of dry herbs (yes that too) - it heats the herbs and releases a vapour from that heating, which you then inhale


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

Ag thank you will watch video


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

Than you guys

I do not have use for this funny thing. Think the e-cigs are much better


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

Many people use it for medicinal purposes and not for vaping


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

johan said:


> Many people use it for medicinal purposes and not for vaping



Isn't that what a nebulizer is for ?


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Isn't that what a nebulizer is for ?



No not the same thing - nebulizer more like vicks in water or campher to inhale during tight chest or serious sinusitis.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shaun (22/5/14)

tbh i dont know of any use for them other than for "herb" as in the kind that is illegal here. Learnt alot about them when i was in amsterdam

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

Shaun said:


> tbh i dont know of any use for them other than for "herb" as in the kind that is illegal here. Learnt alot about them when i was in amsterdam



Especially in the Coffee Shops I assume

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

Shaun said:


> tbh i dont know of any use for them other than for "herb" as in the kind that is illegal here. Learnt alot about them when i was in amsterdam



Ok!! This makes sense


----------



## vaalboy (22/5/14)

I suspect a few have tried to extract THC via seeping in VG or PG for medicinal purposes. From what I have read, the results have not been that great though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun (22/5/14)

johan said:


> Especially in the Coffee Shops I assume


Quite right you are sir!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (22/5/14)

I wonder if you can vape a nebuliser???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

